# Lupine or Gloworm?



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey there! New to night-riding and lights in general. After doing a lot of searching on this forum, I've narrowed down my search for lights to either Gloworm or Lupine. It appears they are both high-quality lights, well sorted with reliable batteries and good lenses. I should add, I also much prefer their designs and athsetics over others like Gemini or Magicshine for instance.

I was hoping to get a push one way or the other with Gloworm or Lupine. Specifically, I am looking at the Gloworm X2 (https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...products/2018-gloworm-x2-1700-lumen-light-set) and the Lupine Pico 4 R (Lupine Lighting Systems 2017 Piko R 4 Helmet Light). Specs seem pretty comparable and both have wireless remotes. I can afford either, but I don't want to toss $$ away. Is the Lupine appreciably better in one way or the other to the Gloworm? Any insight would be appreciated.

I should add, that I will likely add another light in a few months, and would likely go with the same brand so that the remote syncs up, if that is something I should consider.

Cheers!


----------



## azbiker27 (Jul 10, 2009)

Following. I've narrowed my search to those 2 lights as well.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

What are your expectations, where will you drive, how much public roads do you use, how did you narrow down your search and where did you start? 
ANd why didn't all the other light get sorted out by you?
Did you already check the Outbound Lighting Focal Series?
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/outbound-lighting-focal-series-discussion-1055278.html


----------



## azbiker27 (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for the info. I had not seen that one yet. I'm looking at that link now. It is going to take me a while to digest all that info.


----------



## azbiker27 (Jul 10, 2009)

Too bad the ETA is March of 2018. Very nice setup for the Outbound Lighting. My need is more immediate, as in I want the lights within the next week or so.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Specialized Flux Expert*

You could try to ask outbound lights for an pre production sample.

Or try the cheaper but comparable Specialized Flux Expert. 
Which by the way has a very cool backlit buttons remote control 
Specialized Flux Expert headlight review - Mtbr.com
http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/specialized-flux-expert-lights-947630.html


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

The only reason I could see justifying the extra cost of the Lupine is if you already had a Lupine to pair it with. Performance wise there is no advantage over the X2 (past X2's actually outperformed comparable Piko's) and having Action-LED-Lights as your vendor (5 star customer service) would be far more important to me than being able to program the light with your phone. If they were the same price I'd still go with the Gloworm!
Mole


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

Gloworm FB is saying 25% off for Black Friday 1 day only. Hopefully Action LED is also having that deal. Time to pull the trigger!


----------



## azbiker27 (Jul 10, 2009)

thank you for the Black Friday info.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm not seeing Black Friday deals on Action-LED or Gloworm site, is there a secret code?


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

Go to gloworm on FB


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I went to Action-LED-Lights webpage and typed in the BLACKFRIDAY discount code, works fine FYI!
Mole


----------



## Hapsmo911 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the headsup on the black friday deal @ Action LED. I just placed an order for the x2 myself..... $60.00 off made it easier for me  I went with the Neutral White. This should do the trick for me. Ive been riding almost every night with an original MS 872 and I think its an 808? anyway. Thanks again!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

It's hard to be disappointed by Gloworm products, gotta work at it. I've got an X1, X2 and XS, all have performed flawlessly. GUI is intuitive, even changing background settings while riding is a breeze. Great light pattern and output. I have one of their battery packs and also use my own, happy with them all.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Do you guys with gloworm lights have the daylight or neutral white option?

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I have neutral white xs and x2. Paid extra and worth It, IMO. My Gloworms are from the refurbished sale Jim had at action led some time ago. I use the xs on every nite ride as a bar light. The x2 seems to get less use as I have prolly 10-12 lights of varying quality in my arsenal. All are NW except 1 xhp50 KD light that collects dust.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Dirt Road said:


> I have neutral white xs and x2. Paid extra and worth It, IMO. My Gloworms are from the refurbished sale Jim had at action led some time ago. I use the xs on every nite ride as a bar light. The x2 seems to get less use as I have prolly 10-12 lights of varying quality in my arsenal. All are NW except 1 xhp50 KD light that collects dust.


Do you know what the process of changing them from daylight to neutral white is?
Manufacturer doesn't offer them in neutral white...
Action LED Lights changes them to neutral.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jazzanova said:


> Do you know what the process of changing them from daylight to neutral white is?


Original emitters are unsoldered from the MCPCB and new emitters are reflow soldered back onto it.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

In this case Lupine offers the much more easy solution - just order the color temperature together with a the lamp: 
lupine-shop.com/en/accessoires-and-parts/lupine-extras/1423/4900k-colour-temperature-optional


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

angerdan said:


> In this case Lupine offers the much more easy solution - just order the color temperature together with a the lamp:
> lupine-shop.com/en/accessoires-and-parts/lupine-extras/1423/4900k-colour-temperature-optional


This is good to know, I wonder why its not available for their new Blika light?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

angerdan said:


> In this case Lupine offers the much more easy solution - just order the color temperature together with a the lamp:


Not really any different than ordering a Gloworm with neutral white emitters. The dealer does the conversion. Even with the upcharge it is still much less costly than Lupine.


----------



## sluglike (Jun 8, 2015)

jazzanova said:


> Do you guys with gloworm lights have the daylight or neutral white option?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


I have the neutral white in my XS and X2 lights. Action LED does the conversion. IMO it's worth the extra $ for the conversion.

I agree with Mole Action LED is a great vendor.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I hit up a BLF group buy last year to get the same flashlight with the different emitters and didn't care for the neutral LED. Wasn't a clean color to my eyes, looked like something had muddied the water. Everything I've read says the contrast is better with a neutral emitter, but my brain wasn't having any of that.

it could be the loss of lumens with the warmer emitter that affected me, but whatever it was is enough to stick with cooler emitters for the time being.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't know much about Glowworm since I have not used them. Lupine has been stellar for me. They just work and work...for years. I recently got a Betty R as well. Their lights are just phenomenal. I still have an Exposure and an old Jet Lites for nostalgia but the Lupines are just build ridiculously well and I love their beam patterns.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Flyer said:


> I don't know much about Glowworm since I have not used them. Lupine has been stellar for me. They just work and work...for years. I recently got a Betty R as well. Their lights are just phenomenal. I still have an Exposure and an old Jet Lites for nostalgia but the Lupines are just build ridiculously well and I love their beam patterns.


This has been my experience too. I have Pika, Wilma and Betty lights. They are simply awesome. I think my favorite for size and output is the Wilma.

J.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Resurrecting an old thread here, but what's the color temperature difference between the natural and daylight?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

silent713 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here, but what's the color temperature difference between the natural and daylight?


This will likely get corrected but I think the NW is around 4000K and the CW (daylight) is around 5000K?

Jim at Action LED or Mr. Mole know for sure.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

no the cool white/daylight is at least 6000k

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

One the lights I ended up with last year was the Gloworm X2, I got the neutral white upgrade and it's 4300k, which I've really liked. I believe the daylight is 6000k.


----------

